
Magic mushrooms may 'reset' the brains of depressed patients (2017) - doener
https://www.imperial.ac.uk/news/182410/magic-mushrooms-reset-brains-depressed-patients/
======
garyclarke27
South Wales Valleys UK now Sep-Oct is the the place for magic mushrooms, guess
they love sheep manure and rain. Was there in my late teens, had so many
incredible experiences indelibly printed in my memory. Mushroom tea was the
best, tasted a bit gross initially, but soon forgiven. Ridiculously the UK gov
has since banned collecting such, doubt it has stopped the teenagers of today
though. A truly wonderful gift of nature that everyone should try at least
once.

------
stevew20
May? This is something that is established by serious scientific inquiry about
every 15 years, since the early 60's. Also, LSD and Ayuhasca have similar
effects.

~~~
mistermann
One interesting aspect was the dosage they used:

"In the recent Imperial trial, the first with psilocybin in depression, 20
patients with treatment-resistant form of the disorder were given two doses of
psilocybin (10 mg and 25 mg), with the second dose a week after the first."

I've always been under the impression any anti-depressant effect of psilocybin
would be primarily based in psychology, but at that low of a dosage it seems
unlikely which makes one wonder if there is also a significant biological
basis.

~~~
bfuller
Microdosing is huge now. As always, psychedelics should be used as a last
resort for those with treatment resistant illness. But yeah, for me and mine,
it works.

------
freedomben
I would really like to see legal places where people could seek this
treatment. With suicide rates going up, it seems like clearly the
compassionate thing to do.

But that said, I don't understand the desire for others to control what people
put into their own bodies in the first place.

------
CitizenTekk
A dosing method and use it as treatment will surely help "depressed" patient
as it may alter one's mind into positive outlook towards life. It has been
used many years ago and have been tested and proven among others. Patients
must be monitored and have them observed. Magic Mushroom taken with other
substance may cause different effect if not monitored. It has been banned on
Amsterdam because many people experiment it with other drugs and alcohol. If
one is getting treated with mushroom, it only has to be mushroom and nothing
else.

